# If you could meet any 40k race...



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

If you could meet any 40k race, which would it be and why?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

The Tau.

Because they'll at least let me live.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Tau so I can poke them in that weird thing on their forehead


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Let's face it, unless you're the God Emperor himself, I wouldn't want to meet anyone else than the Tau. Who else gives you a choice?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

it all depends on whether or not you can die or if they are friendly... I've always wanted to meet Abaddon (given I cant die or hes friendly to me)

if i can die on the other hand id choose tau :biggrin:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm going to say Eldar.

No, probably Tau really.

:not really wanting to die cyclops:


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 20, 2008)

Definitely the Old Ones. Then I would ask them crazy tech to fight off humanities enemy. Oh, and what they know about the Emperor, because there psychic and all. And they might just humor me.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd say a sexy female Farseer of the Eldar.......

or Commander Shadowsun like in the anime of her damn.....


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not the Nids, Necrons or Orks.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

The Tau, I wanna live!


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Eldar i would live and have my sainty

(i don't want be a f****** commie)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Space Marines, because they are made of awesome.

<insert picture showing space marine with quote "Im sorry, I can't hear you over how awesome I am">


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Dark Eldar.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

arhain said:


> Eldar i would live and have my sainty
> 
> (i don't want be a f****** commie)


Somebody seems to hate communists  but I think being a space communist who doesn't kill anyone they meet in a horrible, bloody mess is a good trait. k:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Tau is the logical choice. Yanno, the chance to live is always nice. But space marines are just so gorgeous. Hmmm.....it's a tuffy.

Meet Tau and live in peace.

Or

Get to say i touched a freaking space marine before i was curbed stomped


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd wanna see the chaos space marines, because they'd let me join them and maybe Khorne would find me just like he found that woman in Storm of Iron.
On the other hand, maybe I would be better off gettting turned into a regular space marine and THEN falling to chaos...


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I gotta say the Space Marines.

If you see a bunch of marines running over a hilltop i would just run with them screaming "For the Emperor!!" and maybe they'll be cool with me. And then I could just tell them currently where every enemy of the Imperium is (Hahah Fluff FTW) and imagine going to school or just walking around with a Marine buddy. "Hey kid, gimme ur lunch money", "welll, my friend Brother Ventris over here has something to say about that." Mwahaha I'll be on my way to Space Marinedom soon enough =]


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Sisters of Battle. Why d'you think?


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

> Somebody seems to hate communists but I think being a space communist who doesn't kill anyone they meet in a horrible, bloody mess is a good trait.



Nah i also hate all the others, apart from..............................................umm................well.........................
.............................maybe..................................................................
..............................................................this hard, which one is good?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Space Marines, but it would have to be after the selection trials, just before they begin transforming you into a Marine. That way, you could potentialy become a marine without having to risk your neck first. Slim chance, but I'd take it.


----------



## Centurian (May 25, 2008)

I have to say some sexy Dark Eldar Wyches those Ladies know how to party


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Centurian said:


> I have to say some sexy Dark Eldar Wyches those Ladies know how to party


With your flayed skin, maybe.:grin:


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> I'd say a sexy female Farseer of the Eldar.......
> 
> or Commander Shadowsun like in the anime of her damn.....


giggity goo


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

i'd meet the tau cos they wouldnt shoot me

or i'd meet a titan crew cos then i'd nick it, come back in time to now and TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (coughcough) AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Yeah....



____________________________
By the emperor... Not them!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Not the tau, because i dont wanna be a dirty commie lolz

Definitely Space Marines, but now my chapter because they're a scary bunch.
If i met the Ultramarines...i could die happy lol


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd probably want to meet the chaos space marines and sell my soul to nurgal! I'd probably die though


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Khorne Berzerkers after a bloodfest ritual performed right after they had won a battle, while Iam myself covered in gore and blood with the mark of tzeentch,........


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't just meet the Space Marines, I would become one!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I would wanna meet an Inquisitor fresh out of training and ask for a job hunting the scum of humanity . Then get sent to Mars for being WAy outa my timeline and be examined in very inhuman ways :crazy:


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

eldar for they are less likely to be hostile


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

If I wanted to keep my head, I'd join the Tau. They are for as close as you can get to Star Trek, meaning if you wave thier flag and grab and if needed fight beside them, then you are in the clear until you see the Imperium's best invention: a Bolter.

But simply for kicks, I would like to meet a Space Marine Chapter, particularly the Black Templars. Then, I would get a human-sized suit of Power Armor, bring it back to the present, and goodbye real house.


----------



## Wreska (Aug 16, 2008)

I hate to repeat other people but other races then the tau would probably kill me (My Favorite army the black templars would burn me together with some heretics even if i swear that i serve the emperor and i kind of like the idea of staying alive ) though meeting some eldar would also be kind of interesting


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Well lets face it none of them are particularly enticing prospects...

Tyranids: Eaten.
Orks: Brutally killed.
Dark Eldar: Taken as a slave and repeatedly tortured for the rest of your life.
Eldar: Regarded as a "lesser" species, or simply killed.
Imperial Guard: Conscripted and subsequently killed by any of the others listed.
Space Marines: Probably killed as a heretic.
Sisters of Battle/The Inquisition: Killed as a heretic.
Nurgle: Eaten/Killed/Turned into a gooman.
Khorne: Killed in a horrendously bloody fashion.
Tzeentch: Mind blasted into oblivion.
Slaneesh: Same as Dark Eldar or simply killed.
Tau: Killed or forced to join space communism.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

IG, i could then take a lasgun and have a flashlight at home that'll never run out of batteries :laugh:

also i could steal me a baneblade, imagine how cool it would be rolling down your street in one?


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

It wouldnt fit on the street, not to mention it is proportionally as long as a city block.

If a tank wasnt an option, I would get a Tau Crisis Suit. It's basically a tiny Gundam with such a smaller hastle. But could you fit it in a garage?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

just out of interest how big is a city block? its just that ive never heard of one in the UK and always wondered what size they were.

and with a baneblade you could probably "resize" the street very easily, and if you couldnt then theres always the motorway (i think its called an interstate in the US) or just plain old open country


----------



## beery (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmm...

with like a 90% chance of dying how ever i look at it it'd be the dark elder because i'm fasinated by them, if i didn't care whether i'd die. But the Dark Elder may be evil but they take prisoners from battle so.... But if i wanted to live and see an army, i'd see the Tau, because then they'd go n do the fighting and i'd sit far away with some telescope or summit and watch, that way i'd get to see more than 1 army.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

well i know that the chaos mmarines woudl take me in....im kinda insane meself. SM would prolly kill me on sight, Tau would give me a choice, Eldar would prolly kill me on sight, DE would torture me, necrons would rip me aprart, orks woudl chop me up,daemonhunters/SoB/Ordo Xenos would mind torture me (or other things) aaaaaaand IG wouild try to recruit me!

if u ask me tau or CSM would work for me. but tau especially, i wanna drive a friggin broadside! and if im luy ill get to hang with daemoneetes!


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I would meet the tau i really want a manta for my birthday and i probably wouldn't die.:grin:


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> just out of interest how big is a city block? its just that ive never heard of one in the UK and always wondered what size they were.
> 
> and with a baneblade you could probably "resize" the street very easily, and if you couldnt then theres always the motorway (i think its called an interstate in the US) or just plain old open country


NY City Block - about 225-250 ft/ I wrote down the scale in meters in the SM tank physics thread

If I met the Eldar, they'd probably send me right back with some sort of device.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm gonna have to alter my first choice to "slaanesh dedicated sisters of battle, because I'm gonna show them my "blissgiver" and my "ressurrection orbs" :laugh:


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

i would like to see the necrontyr before they discovered the old ones and got turned into mindless servants by the C'Tan because they can travel intergalactically without going into the warp, and so i could try to convince them not to attack the Old Ones... but then the eldar, orks, and chaos gods wouldnt exist, and humans wouldnt have psykers so that is a moot point


----------



## Gruekillaz (Sep 28, 2008)

If there is no possible to be injured or killed and all questions I ask would be answered truthfully and in full, I'd want to visit Alpha Legion. I really want to know the truth behind their allegiance. I know that they technically sided with chaos out of loyalty to the emperor, but now that the Heresy is over, and the criteria for a universal chaos victory have been met, who are they siding with now?


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

This really is a tough call, but I would have to go with the Space Marines. I mean really, who wouldn't?


----------



## Dead4XxX (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha, i can imagine what it would be like to meet the Tau...

Me: Well hey thaarrr...
Etheral: AHHHHHH MUTHER LANDZXZXXX!!!!!!

But really, i would like to meet the Blood Angels! and maybe i could go before Sanguines died and be his apprentice or something


----------



## Blackprime (Apr 23, 2008)

Your all fools I would won't to meet the orks. Why you ask because they outnumber every other race in the galaxy. I would armour myself in the thickest orky power armour and then trick the orks into believing I'm a warboss and the create a waaagh and crush you all.:laugh:
However if I couldnt do that I would join the the Black Templars


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

would the nids have more numbers then the orkys. the race i would like to meet would be the Harlequins. i would love to get a peek into that black library(i hope its not all these book that i have been reading. that would be horrible). on a side track i would love to meet the emp. before being stuck to the golden toilet. i think hearing stories the emp could tell me would be awesome(like Angron wet his bed till he was 15)


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

The Old Ones, so I can ask them all the annoying bits of fluff that have never been explained:biggrin:


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Well this is my master plan:

I woul like it to meet the space marines in a battle against
the tau because i hate tau GRRRRRRR. than i would join the space marines and become
a adeptus mechanicus and than join the decivers army and become a NECRON muhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha!:biggrin:


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

eldar if i was psyker they can be all right to you or the tau they leave you alone if you join them


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

Eldar would probably send you back with an interesting device with the instructions to press the button when you get back

Mon-keigh problem solved.


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

Dude i would pick the Space Mariens and if any chapter it would be hands down the B lack Templar


----------



## Brother Hunter (Oct 15, 2008)

id want to meet Chaplain Grimaldus lol, or Eldar and have a debate about the beginning of time....


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont think it matters who you meet as they will be confused by youre over excitment of the fact that you met them.So basicly I wouldnt mind meeting any of them.


----------



## Zebadee (Oct 16, 2008)

oh it would have to be Eldar ! All those slim female Eldar waiting to be......... well you know what im talking about


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i would meet with the IG, enlist, then sign up for space marines, risk getting the gene seed, if i live i will join chaos muhahaha


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

they would have some tough trials that could verywell kill you! and i think the chapters have some type of method to detect if someone wants to turn chaos. i stil say harliquins or the old ones would be the coolest to meet.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I would love to meet the Eldar. They me be racist towards me but I will impress them with my knowledge of their people, gods and language I was the one who wrote that article on the Eldar language


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

why doesnt anyone choose the Imperium??

there the human race but mabye necrons, its easy to take control of them 

(1011101001010010101)


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

Ulthris i think they would kill you for the knowlege that you have about them  sorry i dont think they would let a mon keigh live with all that info about their craftworlds and such.


----------



## colonal sangster (Oct 16, 2008)

I would say the Imerium of man, to die in service of the emperor is the greatest reward any loyal citazen can achieve


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Of course you would! You have a Commissars gob as your pic!!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Like to meet is kind of dangerous for me: Dark eldar... I doubt that I would last long though. My only slightly safer option (oh so very slightly); would be viewing a Carnifex that is in a nice secure enclosure and far away from any roaming Hive fleet.

I'd live dangerously (and not for very long) in the 40k universe! :mrgreen:


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

The tau, they would let me live.......i hope


----------

